# Dinghy theft protection



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's hear how you keep your dinghy from being stolen. Let's not talk about how to prevent components, such as the motor or the pfds, but how do you keep someone from pulling the cord and motoring away with the whole thing!!

I've rarely seen someone put a cable to the dock, but I suppose that could be reasonable. However, I laugh when I see it run through a canvas or plastic handhold on the dinghy. I quick swipe of a knife and it's free. You come back to only find your cable securely fastened to the dock, but the dink is gone. 

Extra points for ideas that do not require you to take anything (other than a key) to shore with you, such as bringing your fuel line with you.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Somewhat related to another recent thread, don't leave anything especially tempting in the dinghy if you don't want to lose it (inflatable collar PFDs, eg.) We take the safety toggle with us if the motor's on. In a sketchy area we will use a cable and a lock, but with a rollup that's not particularly strong security as you say. With our newer RIB we cable around the welded transom gusset..

In the Caribbean we did cable-lock the dinghy to the transom at night, and to a pier, tree, or other available strong point when ashore, and on one occasion hired a local 'boat boy' for a couple of dollars to keep an eye on it.

At the end of the day, though, most locks generally keep the honest folks from temptation, a seriously dedicated thief can often find a way around whatever you use.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Down here in the Eastern Caribbean, there is no fool proof way to prevent a dink from getting stolen. If someone wants a dinghy, they will have wire or bolt cutters with them and that's that. Even stainless steel chain is hasta la bye bye with big enough bolt cutters, in just a few seconds.
Leaving it in the water off the back of the boat at night, is just plain asking to have it stolen, security cable/chain or not.
Most people steal a dink down here for the motor. Yamaha is the motor of choice as parts and service are everywhere. Very few thieves want a troublesome motor like a Mercury, Suzuki, Honda or Tohatsu. My Johnson isn't even made any longer, so that helps, too. These thieves aren't stupid.
I wish I knew a fool proof security measure on this one, but I don't. My plan when I must replace my Johnson, is to get a Yamaha and have it repainted and get decals made that label it as a Chinese motor. Perhaps that will help?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Paint your motor hot pink. Have the ugliest dinghy at the dock. Thieves like the shiny pennies.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to leave my girlfriend in the dink. One look at the frothing mouth, glazed demonic eyes and shards of my back still adhearing to her fingernails in infected black oozing strips, should have been enough to scare any theif. Until one day I returned to the dock to see nothing except a bloodied and crumpled pice of paper saying: "Send Photo of Boat and Motor".




Mark


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Not sure where you have sailed but in the USA we generally did not have an issue but still we did use a stainless steel cable with a strong lock. But if someone wants your dink they will take it. 

We painted our brand new merc 5 hp 2 stroke bright yellow on the outside, shank, and then we took off the cowing and painted it yellow inside as well. 

Then again as above they really do not want the dink they want the motor. 5hp is not really desirable as usable on the islands but they will move it either inter or intra island to sell it to someone else; like a cruiser who had their dink stolen. 

The only place really pulled our dink out of the water was in St Martins where they were stealing one dink a day while we were there regardless of the motor. Unfortunately the police caught a couple of them thiefs and they were young kids and released them to their parents. Problem is the kids went right back to stealing as there were working for others who would give them a few bucks for the theft.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't really have location in mind, understanding that the likelihood your dink is stolen is highly variable. 

I'm also focused on the idea of it being at the dock, rather than at your boat. Pulling it up on davits is an easy solution aboard. At the dock is trickier. Especially a busy dock, where you are tied off three deep and all need to be relocated to let the trapped out.

My theory of dinghy theft protection is like the story about being chased by the bear. You don't have to outrun the bear, you have to outrun your friend.  I think you just have to be a less attractive or more difficult a target, so someone else's dink is taken instead. 

Currently, ours requires a key, because we have a center console. I'm sure it could be hot wired, but I'm also sure that AB next to us, with the brand new 20hp tillered Yamaha that can simply be started with a pulll, will go first.

I actually started this thread, because I'm hoping to trade our current dink for that AB/Yamaha setup.

One trick I like, is to open the cowling and unplug a spark plug wire. Or take it with you. A thief is very unlikely to troubleshoot, if they can't get it started in a few pulls.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

My main strategy with the dingy and my boat is, my neighbor has something better then I have to steal, why would they take my old stuff. But I put a 3/4" nut and bolt thru thru transom and drilled a hole thru the bolt big enough to except a padlock. Then I use a coiled bike plastic covered cable with loops on the end. Feed the cable thru a dock cleat ands one end of the cable thru one loop and pull thru, then padlock the other loop to the bolt. The cable coil works nicely and a spring line when I attach the painter to my sailboat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen cables padlocked to the dock, albeit not frequently. I assume there is some frequency of spraying them with WD40 so they work. 

In the summer, its not uncommon to pull up to a dinghy dock that is two or even three dinghies deep. Stretching a cable that far, let alone across other dinghies, would make me anxious.


----------



## wfish11 (Mar 27, 2012)

As mentioned they will always go after the pretty girl first. I like the repaint your motor a ridiculous color and have Chinese decals made up. Buy an older raft, rub dirt on it and stick a couple of big colorful patches on it. Wha La worthless to a thief.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

The one mooring field that is "public" by me there seems to be two things that people do. They adhere to the "ugliest dingy" but the problem is there seems to be a competition going on. One worse than the next. I suspect they even bail water into them to make them look like they are leaking. This is the ugliest gathering of aluminum flat bottom and boats and dented canoes that you have ever seen. So last years winner of the ugly boat competition now looks good in comparison to this years winner. 

So the second attempt is now made, it needs to be locked up! Yes even these pieces of junk need to be locked up! I think a lot of the folks take there oars with them. None of them have motors on them by the way. One of them seems to use old anchor chain from the Mayflower, old and rusty, but so big I am surprised it does not sink the dingy. 

There are a couple of fiberglass ones, and they have had splotches of paint sprayed on them. There attempt at making them "ugly" are so obvious they stick out.


----------



## Triumphant (Aug 13, 2014)

I have set up an alarm system based on the following link.

If anyone is interested, pm me with your email address and I can supply an updated circuit diagram as I seem to remember that there was a small error with the attached diagram and I have an amended diagram on Excel. The circuit is based upon a $6 Radio shack relay

Dinghy Alarm

Most of the solutions I had seen before tell you after the dinghy has gone, This solution tells you that some one is trying to take it because as soon as the wire loop is cut, the alarm goes off. I have loud buzzers and lights attached to the relay.

We have also extended the circuit to allow us to have a "panic" button in the sleeping cabin in case you feel someone is too close at night.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Around here, dingy theft is rare, so I don't know if this helps or the infrequency of dingy theft has been the solution.

We always have painted state registration numbers directly on the inflatables we've owned. I have figured it might be a pain to remove them, and that might be a deterrent. Obviously, this does nothing to deter motor theft.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capecodda said:


> We always have painted state registration numbers directly on the inflatables we've owned. I have figured it might be a pain to remove them, and that might be a deterrent.


Good point. One would certainly have to feel they could far enough away, quickly enough, to deal with them. Mine are vinyl lettering, but would be a bit tough to quickly remove and not look suspicious.

Obviously, this does nothing to deter motor theft.[/QUOTE]

I'm happy to hear motor theft prevention too, but I am focused on the whole boat. It's just so easy to take your pick, pull the cord and take off. I'm pleasantly surprised it doesn't happen more often.

I confess that I'm also thinking about how you prevent a drunk from just taking the wrong dinghy. This, in fact, does happen to charters with some frequency. The idea of pulling the plug wire or something that makes it inoperable or gives the drunk enough time to realize they're in the wrong dink is attractive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Triumphant said:


> I have set up an alarm system based on the following link........


Most dinghies don't have power. How does that work?


----------



## Triumphant (Aug 13, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Most dinghies don't have power. How does that work?


This solution is designed to protect the dinghy when it is alongside the Mother vessel, i.e. at night at anchor.

The power for the alarm comes from the mother vessel and whatever devices you have attached to the alarm are on the mother vessel

The rest of the time when we are not attached to the mother vessel, we have to rely on chains cables and padlocks

Around these parts, if it raining heavily at night, it is a dinghy at risk night, the bad guys sometimes swim up to the dinghy and try and free it and let it drift down wind then take it away to remove the engine
.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A claymore on the transom would do it too. Just keep a low amp LED light on it all night.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have replaced the screws on my outboard with security bolts (the hex heads with studs in the middle). That means using a driver to get the engine on and off the dinghy but really not a big deal. I have a 20' stainless cable with vinyl coating. It's hooked to the towing padeye with an Abus marine lock and to the dock with another one (keyed the same). At night I hoist the dinghy up above the deck edge on a spinnaker halyard and lock the cable through a cleat.


----------



## Mabinogion (Feb 13, 2015)

As I can't advertise a company I can only suggest that anyone that may be interested try searching for cable lock alarms in the UK made by a firm that has the same 3 letters as a certain bunch of Special Forces characters hailing from the Hereford area. The alarms include one with a 15' cable for a cost somewhere between £29.88 and £30.00 and a decibel on cutting the cable or attacking the alarm of between 119db and 121db.
It should be possible to protect the unit from the elements by the use of a plastic zip closure type bag.
There, hope that classes as assistance rather than advertising.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mabinogion said:


> As I can't advertise a company .......


You can't advertise YOUR company without running afoul of the rules here. If you know of (and want to pass on) a useful product or service with which you have no affiliation, generally that's OK...


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Best idea I ever heard of was to install a 5" (or larger) opening deck plate in the bottom of the hull with the opening at the waterline height of your unloaded dink. Take the plate wirh you when you go.

Thief, or drunk, steps in the boat and immediately it starts sinking (to a point). 

You only have to reach in and reinstall the plate before getting in. Also doubles as a self bailing hole.

Your other option is to get the BRIGHT red model of Portland Pudgy like I did. Nobody knows what it is or wants it


----------



## Mabinogion (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for that, my mistake, I had misinterpreted it as no advertising.
No it's not my company, it's a company whose products I am aware of from Caravanning as opposed to boating.
So, the company is SAS and its UK based.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

sounds like from the comments.. you need to make thieves aware that your dinghy isn't the best










A few have mentioned that if they want it, the will get it. I think you just make your dinghy harder to get than the next one. Even if the cable is through a canvas handle, if that is harder than one that isn't cabled....

Are you just wondering of is there a problem where you are?

And of course, you could fly a Pirate Flag, I hear criminals don't want to be seen as lame


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

What about replacing your prop cotter pin with a fast pin? Take your prop with you. That'd work...

Alternatively you could leave some used 50yard pistol targets with the middle shot out in plane sight for all to see... done that before in bad neighborhoods with my car.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Firstly, cruise in civilized places. Second, don't have the nicest dinghy at the dock. The 15 hp will get stolen long before the old 8. Third, hoist it out of the water at night.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

titustiger27 said:


> .....And of course, you could fly a Pirate Flag, I hear criminals don't want to be seen as lame


We may have a winner.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> .......Alternatively you could leave some used 50yard pistol targets with the middle shot out in plane sight for all to see........


An NRA member sticker on the outboard would probably also be effective.

How about some bio-hazard stickers.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm surprised there aren't outboards that require a start key on the outboard itself. It would have to lock the cowling down though.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

aloof said:


> Firstly, cruise in civilized places. Second, don't have the nicest dinghy at the dock. The 15 hp will get stolen long before the old 8. Third, hoist it out of the water at night.


Isn't there a need for a certain compromise....

Like you could just say you 'don't need no stinkin' dinghy' and swim in to shore... but that wouldn't serve your purpose many times...

....so what if you need a 15 hp engine?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

aloof said:


> Firstly, cruise in civilized places. Second, don't have the nicest dinghy at the dock. The 15 hp will get stolen long before the old 8. Third, hoist it out of the water at night.


The only place I've had anything stolen was in a civilized country...Australia.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> An NRA member sticker on the outboard would probably also be effective.
> 
> How about some bio-hazard stickers.


I wonder (seriously) if this would work.. What type of sign would detour possible thieves, not the NRA, I would think that would elicit more scrutiny from the authorities .

Maybe if you left a a hazmat suit with a sticker on the boat : "ebola patient transport"

I know a musician who had a sign on his trailer: "live bees". The thought was: who would open up that trailer or think what was really in the trailer was $10,000 of instruments and sound system equipment.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> The only place I've had anything stolen was in a civilized country...Australia.


Me, too. The only place I ever had anything stolen from my boat (a spinnaker pole) was in the US (Louisiana).

And, in Maryland, thieves once hit every boat in our mooring area except ours, (about ten or eleven boats). And I was the only one that didn't have a lock on my companionway hatch. I think it made them think there was nothing to steal in there (there was, we had come in late at night and I had forgot to lock it).

They also took every outboard that wasn't locked down (ours was locked down).

I left it unattended at a marina in the Bahamas for a month once, and didn't have so much as a winch handle missing when I came back.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess I'm not too surprised there aren't more ideas, as I don't really see many dinghies with security measures. A neighbor had one stolen from our marina just this past year, so it's not a civilized thing necessarily. The police found it about 8 miles away. 

I do subscribe to the idea of making yours tougher to take than the next one, not necessarily theft-proof. Locking the tiller so that it can't turn might work. I see Yamaha now has a remote ignition disabling device, but not apparently for under 30hp.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> ...I do subscribe to the idea of making yours tougher to take than the next one, not necessarily theft-proof...


I think detaching a spark plug wire, as someone else mentioned, is about the most straightforward way to accomplish this. A thief would likely try to start the motor a couple times then give up and move to the next boat.

I'll keep that in mind if/when I upgrade from my current electric trolling motor.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I guess I'm not too surprised there aren't more ideas...


You might see what's going on, with some google searches, in the anti-bicycle theft world. Seems like there could be some overlap of technology here. How about 10 Kryptonite bike locks chained together?

Standard recommendation: transom motor lock:
Outboard Boat Motor Lock -Trimax Marine: BIKEBONE 









As for the spark plug wire, I wouldn't bother. It'll only stop drunks. My wife's car got stolen with the main spark plug wire unplugged. 

Medsailor


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

TakeFive said:


> I think detaching a spark plug wire, as someone else mentioned, is about the most straightforward way to accomplish this. A thief would likely try to start the motor a couple times then give up and move to the next boat.]


One thing I forgot to mention, I changed out the deadman's switch for a regular (waterproof) toggle switch. However I prominently labeled it backwards, so I leave it in the "on" position when at the dinghy dock, but it is labeled "off". Should someone try to start it, they will turn it "on" which is really turning it "off" and not have a lot of luck trying to start it.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> You might see what's going on, with some google searches, in the anti-bicycle theft world. Seems like there could be some overlap of technology here. How about 10 Kryptonite bike locks chained together?
> 
> Standard recommendation: transom motor lock:
> Outboard Boat Motor Lock -Trimax Marine: BIKEBONE
> ...


Funny I was wondering if there was a 'club' for dinghies


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> You might see what's going on, with some google searches, in the anti-bicycle theft world. Seems like there could be some overlap of technology here. How about 10 Kryptonite bike locks chained together? ......


Yup, there are a whole bunch of outboard theft devices. But, they don't often prevent the theft of the whole boat. Once you motor away with the entire boat, you just cut the transom off.

Reminds me of the old commercials for the "The Club". That device you locked on your steering wheel that prevented it from turning and they showed neither a hack saw nor bolt cutters would cut through it. However, they failed to show that the thief could easily cut through your steering wheel and remove it.

The plug wire would not deter a pro thief, but I find it a bit hard to believe that an opportunistic thief, or a stupid kid, would open the cowling and take a look around.

Actually, preventing a drunk or a dumb kid is probably the best I'm looking to do anyway.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Simple solution - solar powered electric fence - good to prevent those middle of the night boat boardings, too. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MedSailor said:


> ...As for the spark plug wire, I wouldn't bother. It'll only stop drunks. My wife's car got stolen with the main spark plug wire unplugged.


I think there are different deterrents appropriate for different scenarios. I was thinking that removing the spark plug wire would be good enough for when you want to leave the dink at the tiki bar or restaurant for an hour or so. With lots of people around, anyone who takes your dink wants to look like it's his, and nonchalantly ride off with it without attracting attention. He definitely doesn't want to have to open the cowling to make adjustments, and if confronted with a balky engine would likely walk away and come back a few minutes later to try a different boat.

The "pros" who would come along at night with nobody around, and try to steal the boat out of a slip or while connected to your stern, are a different story, and would likely be more sophisticated. There may be no way to stop a truly determined thief from taking any car or boat.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

titustiger27 said:


> Funny I was wondering if there was a 'club' for dinghies


I lost my respect for clubs when I lost the key to mine, called a locksmith, and watched him pick the lock in about two minutes.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Group9 said:


> I lost my respect for clubs when I lost the key to mine, called a locksmith, and watched him pick the lock in about two minutes.


My wife's car was stolen with the high-security club in place and spark plug wires disconnected. the club in question had a 4 sided key....

MedSailor


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I just don't understand some thieves. The city keeps two 15' fiberglass rowboats as tenders at my lake so we can row out to our boats. Someone stole one this summer. They're too big to put in the back of a truck, you'd need a trailer, and there's an invasive species inspector at the boat ramp during daylight hours. This means someone had to come in at night with a trailer, cut the lock on the tender, and load up the boat all the time hoping no one saw them.

And after all that work, congratulations, you have a crappy fiberglass rowboat with "Minneapolis Parks Department" stenciled all over it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose a dinghy plug wire is fairly small, maybe 6" long. You could probably stash it in your cargo pants pocket when ashore. No way a thief is going to have a spare with them. 

I wonder if I should invent a way to lock the swivel, so the outboard can't turn, or perhaps lock the pull string. 

New business.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I suppose a dinghy plug wire is fairly small, maybe 6" long. You could probably stash it in your cargo pants pocket when ashore. No way a thief is going to have a spare with them.
> 
> I wonder if I should invent a way to lock the swivel, so the outboard can't turn, or perhaps lock the pull string.
> 
> New business.


I used to take my old car's ignition spark plug wire with me when I would leave it at a trail-head to go backpacking (notoriously high theft area). Now I don't, not because it's not a good idea, but because I'm really hoping someone steals this car. Darn thing just won't break down and allow me to buy something better.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I used to take my old car's ignition spark plug wire with me when I would leave it at a trail-head to go backpacking (notoriously high theft area). Now I don't, not because it's not a good idea, but because I'm really hoping someone steals this car. Darn thing just won't break down and allow me to buy something better.


Funny you should say that. In it's day, our dink was valuable. 11.5ft, 18hp, electric start, center console. Even though the ignition requires a key, I was often worried it would make a good target.

Now that the tubes are old and it's not economical to replace them, I would love to find it stolen (well at least at a time other than when I'm stranded ashore). It's insured and I need a new one.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I hide a battery-operated personal alarm inside the equipment bag that's lashed inside the dinghy's bow. It's connected to the sailboat by a slack thin monofilament fishing line. The mono is longer than the painter and hangs in the water, virtually invisible.

Move the dink away from the boat, and the mono pulls a plug out of the alarm, which cannot be silenced without the plug. Takes a couple of minutes to find the buried palm-sized alarm, so it'll wake up the anchorage.

Not a deterrent exactly, but .....


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

where is the dinghy more likely to be stolen? on shore or connected to your boat?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The dink can be lifted with a halyard or up on davits at the boat overnight. I'm more concerned about being ashore.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

When I leave mine floating behind the boat, I always padlock it to the boat with chain. But, when I was at a marina in Nassau for a week, I put that sucker on the foredeck (and then padlocked it to the boat)! 

At shore, I have to admit, I kind of make a judgement about where I am and either padlock it or don't, depending on what I judge the risk to be.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

One thing to remember is that thieves often come in via their own tender and tie up a bunch of dinks and tow them away. Disabling your motor will be of no help here, but I imagine these kinds of heists likely don't occur in broad daylight, so this may only be a risk at night or in out of the way places. On the other hand, towing one dink wouldn't attract much attention.

Using a small tracking device that is linked to an Iphone app would alert you that the dink was moving and let you know where it went. If the local cops aren't corrupt this could be of great assistance. Spot makes a satellite tracker for $99. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Spot-Trace-trade-Anti-Theft-Tracker/1804702.uts?productVariantId=3871770&srccode=cii_328768002&cpncode=42-28676749-2&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=03896481&rid=20

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Med has a good idea. There are relatively inexpensive apps. You could hide a token somewhere aboard the dink and it would let you know its moved. 

However, this may only work while you're aboard. I'm not sure how far away you can get from the token on shore.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Med has a good idea. There are relatively inexpensive apps. You could hide a token somewhere aboard the dink and it would let you know its moved.
> 
> However, this may only work while you're aboard. I'm not sure how far away you can get from the token on shore.


Actually, that spot anti-theft device[/URL] is satellite based, so.... you could get pretty far away from it. You could affix it to the inside of the motor's cowling and you'd have a tracker for boat and motor theft. Seems like they have the boat market in mind as well because many of the bike theft devices use an accelerometer to detect motion whereas the spot can be put in "dock mode" whereby it will be immune to the motions of the boat but will only activate when it moves 200ft. Pretty cool....

http://www.findmespot.com/downloads/SPOT_TRACE_User_Guide.pdf

MedSailor


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MedSailor said:


> ...You could affix it to the inside of the motor's cowling and you'd have a tracker for boat and motor theft...


Has anyone actually tried this? I'd be concerned about ignition components creating some electrical interference. Just guessing, though.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> Actually, that spot anti-theft device[/URL] is satellite based, so.... you could get pretty far away from it. You could affix it to the inside of the motor's cowling and you'd have a tracker for boat and motor theft. Seems like they have the boat market in mind as well because many of the bike theft devices use an accelerometer to detect motion whereas the spot can be put in "dock mode" whereby it will be immune to the motions of the boat but will only activate when it moves 200ft. Pretty cool....
> 
> http://www.findmespot.com/downloads/SPOT_TRACE_User_Guide.pdf
> 
> MedSailor


Some how this reminds me of the thread about the guy who was on an anniversary cruise with his wife, in the Caribbean and was killed by a guy trying to rob him.. If I remember right.. there were several posts on how the authorities didn't seem so gung-ho on solving the murder.

I am reminded in that I wonder, if this device might be a great way to track the criminals, but being futile because the authorities are not interested in tracking down the criminals..


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, we have the ugliest dinghy i have ever seen,  (outside of one other)
its a water tender hard dink from west marine, when docked for long periods we use a cable and lock, but the vast majority of the time we tie it up to the dinghy dock, and go about our business, its always there when we get back. When compared to every other dinghy on the dock ours is unarguably the least attractive.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pegu club said:


> Well, we have the ugliest dinghy i have ever seen,  (outside of one other)
> its a water tender hard dink from west marine, when docked for long periods we use a cable and lock, but the vast majority of the time we tie it up to the dinghy dock, and go about our business, its always there when we get back. When compared to every other dinghy on the dock ours is unarguably the least attractive.


I have a bicycle that is in kind of the same condition -- I keep the drive train in pretty good condition.. so it runs great,,, but I like that the old beer stickers are peeling off and so on.

Once, when I got it tuned up, the owner says: "Isn't it nice looking all shinny?" because they had put a little wax on it... I backed way from say --- I want it to look worthless, not steal-worthy?


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you could stand the embarrassment, painting the entire dinghy and motor something like fluorescent green would probably serve not only as a deterrent to theft, but also make recovery much easier.

You're not trying to stop a thief from stealing a dinghy (that would be hard), you're just trying to stop him from stealing yours.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Triumphant said:


> I have set up an alarm system based on the following link.
> 
> If anyone is interested, pm me with your email address and I can supply an updated circuit diagram as I seem to remember that there was a small error with the attached diagram and I have an amended diagram on Excel. The circuit is based upon a $6 Radio shack relay
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but after an incident a couple of nights ago I'd really appreciate seeing a schematic of your alarm.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I never locked my dink in the Caribe or Southern NE until I had an AquaPro and Honda OB go missing in New Greenwich RI from the back of my boat while we were asleep. I doubt I didn't tie it propoerly and it drifted away. My name and address were on it and so if someone found it they decided the keep it. Not good RI. I filed an insurance claim and was fully compensated for the loss.

With the new dink I keep the OB locked by a padlock between the tightening handles... and use an SS chain and padlock to a bow eye and then thru a horn clean on the dock. I don't leave the OB fuel key on board... but that can be worked around for someone determined to start the OB. Of course a determined thief with a bolt cutter can steal it.

I do not lock the dink except in Newport or when we leave it for the week. Dinks are often taken by sailors who are drunk and missed the last launch or some other reason they can't get to their boat... such as their mates left them behind in the bar.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> I know this is an old post but after an incident a couple of nights ago I'd really appreciate seeing a schematic of your alarm.


How considerate of everyone in the harbor.... like those stupid car alarms which go off in the night and no one is there to shut it off.

Please don't visit Northport.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We have a saying here, and you may have where you live, as well, "if someone wants to steal your dink, they will steal your dink!" SS chain or any padlock can be cut with a big master key. There seems to be no real secure way to lock it up.
I have replaced that switch with the curly cord security thing with a toggle switch and have labeled the on as off and vise versa. I know it won't stop a determined crook, but it seems to deter the drunks. I also use a bit of ¼" dinghy 1X19 rigging wire instead of chain because it is much harder to cut.
However, for the past 9 years we've been using a Johnson 4 stroke OB, which is NOT very high on the thieves' list of preferred motors to steal. But this incredible motor (I've contacted every OB sales and repair facility on fresh water in the USA I can by email, for another) is soon to die and we will be forced to replace it with a Yamaha, which IS way up there on the thieves' list. Therefore, I am searching for an effective security system. A painfully loud alarm seems as though it will fit the bill. Perhaps not a perfect method, but an attention attracting one that should deter the thieves.
At night it shouldn't be too much of a problem for you Sander, as we keep the dink on the davits whenever it's not in use, but if you are near the dock when someone is trying to steal it, I hope it makes enough of a racket that you will take note of the situation.
So yes, me too on the circuit.
Thanks, in advance.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

how does one prevent theft of dinghy....
ok. my uncle was most respected captain in most respected sailing boat for hundreds of miles of hudson river. his stuff was sacred and ignored by all. his dink was a sinker, and well known. only used rope--but he cheated--this was in 50s to 90s, catskill point and creek. 
i had a fancy dancy rig in sd,,, i locked everything triple. pita.
here in mexico i have been using walker bay 8 then 10. neither high on theft listing. i use oars. no problem. the oars i lock, as some times they get borrowed and lost, dink gets tied to a tree or bush on beach. 
worried? pay 20 pesos for a personal guard. donot forget to buy him a beer. he will be thirsty. 
ps i have not needed to lock my stuff, boat or dink, since i left ensenada.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

capta said:


> At night it shouldn't be too much of a problem for you Sander, as we keep the dink on the davits whenever it's not in use, but if you are near the dock when someone is trying to steal it, I hope it makes enough of a racket that you will take note of the situation.
> So yes, me too on the circuit.
> Thanks, in advance.


The noise problem is from wedding parties in the Vanderbilt estate a few hundred feet away. Dink theft from a moored boat is hardly an issue... it's from the dinghy dock at the town pier and and alarm would be very disturbing day or night. We're too far to hear it from our mooring... but the alarm would be very obnoxious and I think the town would summons the owner for disturbing the peace.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SanderO said:


> The noise problem is from wedding parties in the Vanderbilt estate a few hundred feet away. Dink theft from a moored boat is hardly an issue... it's from the dinghy dock at the town pier and and alarm would be very disturbing day or night. We're too far to hear it from our mooring... but the alarm would be very obnoxious and I think the town would summons the owner for disturbing the peace.


Hey, I was just pulling your leg.
Ain't it grand I live in the Caribbean where nobody would ever think of issuing a summons the owner for something as inane as disturbing the peace.
I'd laugh myself to death on that one! You gotta just *love* the nanny society that has developed up there. Really, an anti-theft device incurring a summons for disturbing the peace? rotflmao, oh, please stop. I need to catch my breath. I'm just laughing too hard.....


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> I never locked my dink in the Caribe or Southern NE until I had an AquaPro and Honda OB go missing in New Greenwich RI from the back of my boat while we were asleep. I doubt I didn't tie it propoerly and it drifted away. My name and address were on it and so if someone found it they decided the keep it. Not good RI. I filed an insurance claim and was fully compensated for the loss.
> 
> With the new dink I keep the OB locked by a padlock between the tightening handles... and use an SS chain and padlock to a bow eye and then thru a horn clean on the dock. I don't leave the OB fuel key on board... but that can be worked around for someone determined to start the OB. Of course a determined thief with a bolt cutter can steal it.
> 
> I do not lock the dink except in Newport or when we leave it for the week. Dinks are often taken by sailors who are drunk and missed the last launch or some other reason they can't get to their boat... such as their mates left them behind in the bar.


Nothing you did would have helped in the incident I experienced two nights ago. Knives, breaker bars and 3' bolt cutters were involved.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> One trick I like, is to open the cowling and unplug a spark plug wire. Or take it with you. A thief is very unlikely to troubleshoot, if they can't get it started in a few pulls.


I always did this with my motorcycles. I ran a $4 toggle switch inline in the kill switch wiring and installed it under the seat. Turn it off and the bike won't start.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> Nothing you did would have helped in the incident I experienced two nights ago. Knives, breaker bars and 3' bolt cutters were involved.


As Zee wrote... if someone wants to take your boat... they can and will and it's pretty hard to counter that.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> How considerate of everyone in the harbor.... like those stupid car alarms which go off in the night and no one is there to shut it off.
> 
> Please don't visit Northport.


Strange attitude. Everyone in this harbour was very appreciative of me chasing off the thieves with an air horn and as much noise as I could make and retrieving not only my own dinghy but another as well.

An alarm would have chased them off before I had to dive out of the cockpit to get my dinghy back.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Motion lights and alarms/sirens are fairly inexpensive these days.
The trick is finding the ones that can be adapted for cruising conditions.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, one of my better posts. Thanks for reminding me Zee.

All true, of coyrse.



.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> I used to leave my girlfriend in the dink. One look at the frothing mouth, glazed demonic eyes and shards of my back still adhearing to her fingernails in infected black oozing strips, should have been enough to scare any theif. Until one day I returned to the dock to see nothing except a bloodied and crumpled pice of paper saying: "Send Photo of Boat and Motor".
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> Strange attitude. Everyone in this harbour was very appreciative of me chasing off the thieves with an air horn and as much noise as I could make and retrieving not only my own dinghy but another as well.
> 
> An alarm would have chased them off before I had to dive out of the cockpit to get my dinghy back.


Hard to know the reaction in NPT. The town park is right at the waterfront and is heavily used by non boaters, lovers strolling, kids playing, dog walkers, picnickers, chess players, musicians for concerts, wedding pics, art shows, farmers' market... Sirens going off would be really disturbing. I think there is very little crime in any case. And who would take off after the thief putt putting away with your dink?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SanderO said:


> And who would take off after the thief putt putting away with your dink?


I'm not too sure a thief would be putt putting away in a dink making a painfully loud noise. We may find out, because I'm going to try something like that when I have to put a Yamaha on her.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> Hard to know the reaction in NPT. The town park is right at the waterfront and is heavily used by non boaters, lovers strolling, kids playing, dog walkers, picnickers, chess players, musicians for concerts, wedding pics, art shows, farmers' market... Sirens going off would be really disturbing. I think there is very little crime in any case. And who would take off after the thief putt putting away with your dink?


I did ! 
I dove over the cockpit rail, landed in the dinghy and knocked the thief out of the dink. I then went after the thief in the other dinghy which was towing my dink away. Both thieves swam to shore but I got both dinks along with bolt cutters a very large knife and breaker bars.

I would much rather have had an alarm scare them off.

I don't know anyone or understand anyone (other than you) who would object to a little noise to save my dinghy.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Although the cable is too short on this one, this is the kind of thing I'm looking for


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

It's great that you thwarted the theft of your dink. My dink is too far from the stern when we are moored or anchored to dive into it or jump into it. We have to pull it in to the boarding ladder. So assuming that we used a noise alarm that you refer to.... the thief would have to sever the cable to get the alarm to sound... and in our case the cable would have to be maybe 20' long. Connecting it to the bow eye is very unreachable from inside the dink so it would have to be a lifting ring inside the dink. even longer... I digress... so thief he fires up the motor, cuts the rope pennant, cuts the alarm cable and then alarm sounds... and he speeds away as I come up to the cockpit to see the wake and hearing the blaring sound... he'll probably smash the alarm to silence it.

If he arrived by another boat he'll be gone as well towing yours as you watch him disappear. You think sailors will then jump into their dinks and take chase? Not happening.

If this occurs on the dinghy dock bystanders will gaze in disbelief as they hold their ears and try to call a cop... or the marine police if they can. By the time they speak to someone the thief is long gone.

This will not work. It will annoy people.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the argument that a thief will destroy a dinghy alarm speaker is the fallacy for that one. There are more and more personal proximity alarms on the market, for MOB. One hidden on the dink that notified you immediately of a theft would probably allow the authorities enough time to apprehend them. Especially, if the proximity device could be tracked. 

Of course, where do you hide it? Under the engine cowling? Under the shelf of a bow locker. Not a ton of choices. Easy to find. Then again, I suspect most dinghy thieves are morons.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> It's great that you thwarted the theft of your dink. My dink is too far from the stern when we are moored or anchored to dive into it or jump into it. We have to pull it in to the boarding ladder. So assuming that we used a noise alarm that you refer to.... the thief would have to sever the cable to get the alarm to sound... and in our case the cable would have to be maybe 20' long. Connecting it to the bow eye is very unreachable from inside the dink so it would have to be a lifting ring inside the dink. even longer... I digress... so thief he fires up the motor, cuts the rope pennant, cuts the alarm cable and then alarm sounds... and he speeds away as I come up to the cockpit to see the wake and hearing the blaring sound... he'll probably smash the alarm to silence it.
> 
> If he arrived by another boat he'll be gone as well towing yours as you watch him disappear. You think sailors will then jump into their dinks and take chase? Not happening.
> 
> ...


I don't mind annoying a someone to save $5k worth of gear. I think you may be the only person annoyed so you shouldn't loose sleep over it as I'm not heading your way


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I think the argument that a thief will destroy a dinghy alarm speaker is the fallacy for that one. There are more and more personal proximity alarms on the market, for MOB. One hidden on the dink that notified you immediately of a theft would probably allow the authorities enough time to apprehend them. Especially, if the proximity device could be tracked.
> 
> Of course, where do you hide it? Under the engine cowling? Under the shelf of a bow locker. Not a ton of choices. Easy to find. Then again, I suspect most dinghy thieves are morons.


No need to hide it. As per my Youtube example, cutting the cable will activate the alarm.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> No need to hide it. As per my Youtube example, cutting the cable will activate the alarm.


Give it a try. However, it would seem the alarm itself could be easily damaged by the thief. If you can't find a place to permanently secure it, it would probably be chucked into the water.

If you're only looking for a momentary way to note it's being stolen from the back of your boat, while you're aboard, it may work.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Give it a try. However, it would seem the alarm itself could be easily damaged by the thief. If you can't find a place to permanently secure it, it would probably be chucked into the water.
> 
> If you're only looking for a momentary way to note it's being stolen from the back of your boat, while you're aboard, it may work.


With a long enough cable, the alarm can be inside the boat or inside a cockpit locker, it really does not matter. As soon as the cable is cut the alarm goes off.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

OK Poker... so the guy gets into your dink while you are below or not present... and starts the motor and cuts the cable and the alarm in you cockpit goes off and he takes off with your dink with your boat blasting an alarm. You can do nothing... jump in and swim?

Call the police and your insurance company... files a claim and get a new boat. That's what insurance is for.

This accomplishes what? To me simply waking up people... disturbing those already awake in the anchorage.

Most people are anchored off or on a mooring because they want the peace and quiet it affords. All we need is a bunch of security alarms going off either from failures or failed attempts or even successful attempts at tampering.


----------



## longjonsilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Seems to me that its just like with a car. If you need an alarm, you paid too much for your stuff. Don't drive what you can't afford to lose.

The winning solutions to me are: 1. To install an inspection port just above the unloaded waterline and take the inspection port with you. 2. Remove the wire from the spark plug and take it with you. 3. Fake Chinese outboard decals and an obnoxious paint job on the outboard and dinghy.:wink

jon

PS: nobody will steal these!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-boat-...20/1322240974?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> OK Poker... so the guy gets into your dink while you are below or not present... and starts the motor and cuts the cable and the alarm in you cockpit goes off and he takes off with your dink with your boat blasting an alarm. You can do nothing... jump in and swim?
> 
> Call the police and your insurance company... files a claim and get a new boat. That's what insurance is for.
> 
> ...


NO, I've never heard of them starting the motor. They paddle it away or they are towed away with a second dink, also paddling (as in my case the other night). Do you really think they are going to muck around with all the racket of trying to start an unknown engine ?

We must travel in different circles, The cruisers I know would be very supportive of attempts to prevent dinghy theft. It's not like car alarms that go off with every little bump. The alarm I posted about would only go off when actually cut. I think you are dreaming up objections based on a very negative outlook on your fellow cruisers. If you cruise in an area where alarms would be going off all night, every night ..... I'd suggest moving.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> NO, I've never heard of them starting the motor. They paddle it away or they are towed away with a second dink, also paddling (as in my case the other night). Do you really think they are going to muck around with all the racket of trying to start an unknown engine ?
> 
> We must travel in different circles, The cruisers I know would be very supportive of attempts to prevent dinghy theft. It's not like car alarms that go off with every little bump. The alarm I posted about would only go off when actually cut. I think you are dreaming up objections based on a very negative outlook on your fellow cruisers. If you cruise in an area where alarms would be going off all night, every night ..... I'd suggest moving.


Poker... how do you know what "attitude" I have of "cruisers"? I don't think very highly of idiots on the water... people who have no regard, respect or even awareness of others around them... and that's a big problem on the roads and on the water.

I DO lock my dink when I leave it for the weekend. My wife who is more paranoid (concerned) about theft insists. I would be concerned if there was a dinghy theft problem where I cruise. The French cruisers had a reputation which including taking dinks when they needed one down in the Caribbean. The problem is mostly drunk sailors... ya know... our fellow cruisers... I have a negative outlook on people who are drunk and high in public.. boaters, drivers, pedestrians...

I lived 4 years in the Caribe and never had a dink or a motor stolen or know anyone that did. Where dinks and OBs stolen? You betcha.

Again... get yourself an insurance policy and suffer the inconvenience of making a claim. You'll end up with a new boat and OB and be made whole... that what insurance is for.

I do not like loud noise...


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> Poker... how do you know what "attitude" I have of "cruisers"?
> 
> I do not like loud noise...


You sir, have posted your intolerant attitude quite clearly.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> You sir, have posted your intolerant attitude quite clearly.


Only of silly things am I intolerant of. You don't know me from a hole in the wall and that post was off topic and rude.

I have nothing further to say on the topic.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SanderO said:


> I have nothing further to say on the topic.


Thank you. It is appreciated.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Top notch security chain is $8-10 ft.
Regular bolt cutters stolen from a boatyard or hardware store will cry in pain...it's not happening.

Real security locks run $40ish....you'll need a grinder...and make noise.

Wire is difficult to cut with bolt cutters but cable cutters do the job well.

Run the security chain thru hose or some anti-chafe. 

Lock the outboard on the dink and/or rail mount.

Lock dink to boat whether it is ondeck, hoisted or floating.

Both light and sound are good for alarms. Strobes can be disorienting.


----------

